# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight > سوال: نرم افزار Form Generator برای سیلورلایت

## manit44

سلام بر دوستان

میخواستم بپرسم کسی از دوستان یه نرم افزار form generator برای سیلور لایت سراغ داره که بتونم بوسیله آن فرم سفارشی بسازم؟

ممنون میشم از دوستانی که این نرم افزار رو دارند در اختیارم قرار بدن.

----------


## manit44

دوستان كسي اطلاعي نداره؟

----------


## tohvhk

سلام
میتونی از بلندر خود مایکروسافت که مخصوص wpf   و  silverlight هست استفاده کنی
یه سرچ بزن ، نمونه کداش تو اینترنت موجود.

----------

